# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  GPS iPhone fonctionnant en arrire plan (ios >= 8)

## titchgaming

Bonsoir  tous,

Ma question est simple.
Est-il possible de crer une application fonctionnant en arrire plan (lorsqu'on a quitt l'application ou lorsque l'cran de vrouillage apparait) et qui utiliserait le GPS.
J'ai vu tout et n'importe quoi sur internet, avec des avis qui se contredisent tous.

Certains disent que toute application en arrire plan s'arrte automatiquement pour viter de consommer inutilement la batterie des iPhone et d'autres disent qu'il est possible de relancer l'application pour viter qu'elle ne s'teigne.

Mon but est donc de crer une application qui rcupre les donnes GPS et les renvoie vers un serveur tout simplement. 
Le problme tant bien videmment qu'elle puisse fonctionner en arrire plan.
Si vous avez des liens  me conseiller ou conseil je suis preneur.

Merci  vous bonne fin de week-end

----------


## LeBzul

Salut,
Oui c'est possible; je l'ai dj mis en place.
De mmoire, l'application se reveille  chaque nouvelles positions GPS.

J'ai gard ca dans mes marques pages, surement le tutoriel sur lequel je me suis bas  l'poque : 
http://www.mindsizzlers.com/2011/07/...ound-location/

----------


## titchgaming

merci pour ta rponse.

La source de ton lien date de 2011, malheureusement je crois que depuis ios 8.0 les choses ont chang si je ne me trompe pas.
De plus, le site mentionne l'utilisation de 'startMonitoringSignificantLocationChanges' qui ne permet pas de localis prcisment la personne. Cette mthode se lance seulement si la personne qui utilise le gps s'est dplace significativement et je crois qu'elle n'est pas adquate pour un tracking minute par minute  la diffrence de 'Standard Location Updates ' qui le permet.

Je suis donc confront  un problme car je n'ai pas trouv de solution pour utiliser 'standard location updates' en arriere plan.

Merci en tout cas pour ton aide. Si quelqu'un d'autre  des lments de rponse je vous remercie  ::):

----------


## LeBzul

Peut tre ceci te conviendra mieux : https://github.com/voyage11/Location

----------


## titchgaming

slt lebzul,

merci pour ta rponse.
Effectivement, depuis un mois que je cherche des solutions, je suis dj tomb sur le lien que tu m'as fourni.

J'avais dj test la solution et j'avais fait le test sur environ 6-7h et effectivement, l'application en arrire plan fonctionnait bien.
Cependant, je reste un peu dubitatif sur cette solution car j'avais vu des commentaires de personnes qui avaient test cette solution et qui avaient vu des messages d'erreurs apparaitre ou bout d'une plus longue priode.

J'ai moi mme test cette solution, en tout cas, sur la priode que j'ai test, il est vrai que l'application ne se coupait pas. Cependant, j'ai t tonn par la mthode qu'il utilise (et qu'il qualifie galement de pas trs 'jolie' mais qui semble fonctionner).

J'ai tent en vain d'obtenir des sources qui proviennent directement de apple, mais je n'ai pas trouv de post de leur part rpondant  ce type de problmatique.
J'avais tent d'envoyer un mail  apple mais ils ont pas compris ma demande et m'ont renvoy vers la document de l'utilisation de la classe corelocation (celle pour le Gps).

En tout cas, tu as cibl parfaitement ma problmatique car j'tais tomb sur le mme lien et c'est exactement ce que je recherche. Cependant, si jamais tu as d'autres lien de ce type je suis preneur, car je suis dubitatif sur le fait qu'il y ait si peu de source sur internet tentant de rpondre  ce problme d'application en background.

----------


## LeBzul

Il me semble avoir lu quelque part qu'Apple faisait exprs de ne pas fournir d'outil simple permettant de faire cela car les batteries des smartphone n'aime pas trop. Donc ils mit en place des mthodes alternative simple consommant nettement moins et rpondant  90% des attentes; Les trackers Gps tant tout de mme des applications assez spcifique.
Il me reste un lien que je t'ai pas encore donne, mais pareil il date d'y a moment :
http://www.raywenderlich.com/29948/b...unding-for-ios
Le github : https://github.com/gpambrozio/TheBac...groundLocation

----------


## titchgaming

Merci d'avoir re-rpondu.
Dans mes nombreuses recherches j'tais tomb galement sur ton dernier lien,  croire que j'ai pluch tout le web.

Oui, c'est ce que dit Apple, c'est pour protger leur batterie (ou ventuellement logiciel espions etc...).
Enfin en mme temps, leur application de lecture de musique fonctionne bien en arrire plan et ne se coupe pas elle. 

C'est un peu embettant tout a, il n'y a pas un programmeur sur ce forum qui s'est dj pench sur cette problmatique ? aucun d'entre vous n'a dj tent de crer une appli demandant de tourner en arrire plan sur une dure indetermine et qui fonctionne?.

J'tais all voir du ct des applications genre chronomtre qui tourne bien en arrire plan. J'ai pas encore creus trop la mthode utilise mais je verrai.

Si une me charitable  d'autres ides/conseils/astuces, je pense qu'elle profitera  grand nombre d'entre nous.
Merci encore LeBzul.

----------


## titchgaming

Plus personne ?

Il n'y en aucun d'entre vous qui a developp des applications et a eu a rsoudre les problmes d'application tue par le systme d'exploitation ?

----------

